# major taylor picture...bike id



## kccomet (May 30, 2015)

got this last week, along with a few other early riders. prob the most recognized of the early or maybe any bike racer. they say taylor make a fortune and died in poverty. any one id the bike, ribbon something comes to mind or maybe i just came up with that because of the headbadge. i know he rode an orient shaft drive, and had a contract with iver. can anyone id the bike, this pics about as good as ive got.....thanks


----------



## ccmerz (May 30, 2015)

Yea, I was thinking the same thing.  MASSEY HARRIS SILVER RIBBON.  He did ride one. Photo taken in Australia?


----------



## kccomet (May 30, 2015)

thanks, that must have been where i thought ribbon, just couldnt put the rest together... it was too far back in my crowded mind. i dont know where the pic was taken, it was a supplement to the police gazette 1901


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 30, 2015)

It's a chainless, if that helps.  I know he campaigned a few chainless bikes- I just can't remember which brands.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

Perhaps a Stearns?


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2015)

I think it is an Orient.


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2015)

kccomet said:


> got this last week, along with a few other early riders. prob the most recognized of the early or maybe any bike racer. they say taylor make a fortune and died in poverty. any one id the bike, ribbon something comes to mind or maybe i just came up with that because of the headbadge. i know he rode an orient shaft drive, and had a contract with iver. can anyone id the bike, this pics about as good as ive got.....thanks




I believe Catfish got it right. And it's one version of the various bikes by Waltham Mfg. Co.

According to "BentRider" forum 2005:

Taylor promoted several brand bicycles. 





Taylor on a Waltham shaft bike.
note the similarity of bike badge, drive-shaft, shoes  & background.

Checking on Waltham Mfg. Co. 
"This company was a manufacturer of bicycles,motorcycles, etc.
under the brand names of _Orient, Waltham and Waltham-Orient."
_


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

Check this:

http://oldspokeshome.com/model-m-chainless-ec-stearns-syracuse-new-york-1899

fork, bottom-bracket, bulbous housing at rear...?


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Check this:
> 
> http://oldspokeshome.com/model-m-chainless-ec-stearns-syracuse-new-york-1899
> 
> fork, bottom-bracket, bulbous housing at rear...?




At first glance, I thought the whole bike was made of wood. Nevertheless it's a beauty !

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

2jakes said:


> I believe Catfish got it right...note the similarity of bike badge, drive-shaft, shoes  & background...





Aha, see that now


----------



## 2jakes (May 30, 2015)

*Question !
*
I know how this bicycle was propped up for a photo without a kick-stand or wires .





But how were the photos of Taylor on the bike possible with no show
of stands or props?  

Perhaps they were "photoshop" way back in 1901 ? 

Anyone ?


----------



## kccomet (May 30, 2015)

yea, could be an orient, the pic on the previous page looks similar. i was thinking massey harris at first


----------



## filmonger (May 31, 2015)

He was 22 years of age in your picture (if it was taken in 1899). He also refused to ride on Sundays - as he was a religious man ( Baptist ). Certainly rode a Sterns chainless in 1900 where he set a record on it...This is from The Wheel in 1900. BUT - in June of 1900 he changed to ride for IVER Johnson with a thousand dollar contract for 2 seasons at the same time he was offered Three thousand dollars from Robert Coquille in France to ride in Six Mid-week races on European tracks. In 1902 he earned 35,000 dollars - quite a bit of money back then for any Athlete.

Though, It looks like he rode on quite a few diff manufacturer's mounts - For example Reading Standard....also from the Wheel 1900 - though before June when he agreed to ride for IVER. In 1897 he won a race riding a Comet bicycle. In 1898 he held 7 world record. In 1899 he won the world championship and held 7 world records.























As everyone knows he had to put up with quite a bit crap due to his race....this is also from the Wheel in 1900. He Did end up getting Married in 1902 to Daisy Morris in Conn.


----------



## filmonger (May 31, 2015)

Note that this picture was taken in 1899 ( He was 22 years of age )...... as pointed out earlier by 2Jakes- must be the same bike and same photo ( publicity ) session...therefore 1899 rides would be those applicable - Sterns being one of them.

http://www.majorthemovie.com

[video]https://youtu.be/AMm9iluwmy8[/video]


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 14, 2018)

It's a Stearns - 100% guaranteed.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 14, 2018)

There's an interesting story behind Taylor endorsing and riding for Iver Johnson...all because of the unscrupulous antics of his team mates. Anyone care to share the story?


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 15, 2018)

Stearns decal on front of his special chainless racer, a special Sager application to Stearns frame.






same pattern on Taylor's Stearns chainless.


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 15, 2018)

I wonder somewhere in New Bedford,Mass. the Stearns Chainless is stored?


----------

